# Servabor rectore deo



## sniper555

Hey,

I hope you guys can help me.  Im looking for an english translation from Latin.  It goes like this:

Servabor rectore deo

can anyone help me

I know that it goes somewhat like this.  

being saved guide (DEO)  what is DEO mean

ty


----------



## ewie

http://www.cadeau.com/la-rochelle-17000/charente-maritime-17/arme-devise-59512767-ville-village.html

I will be saved, God being my guide


----------



## xtrasystole

_'Servabor'_ is the 1st person singular of the future tense of the Latin verb _'servare'_ ("to save")  →  _"*I will be saved*"_ 

_ 'rectore Deo'_ (or _'sub rectore Deo'_) → _"*under the authority/supervision/leadership of God*"_.


----------



## ewie

xtrasystole said:


> _'Servabor'_ is the 1st person singular of the future tense *passive voice *of the Latin verb _'servare'_ ("to save") → _"*I will be saved*"_
> 
> _'rectore Deo'_ (or _'sub rectore Deo'_) → _"*under the authority/supervision/leadership of God*"_.


 
Sorry, Xtra


----------



## xtrasystole

ewie said:


> Sorry, Xtra


That's ok, my mistake there 

(English is not my mother tongue... 
Neither is Latin...)


----------



## sniper555

tyvm guys.... that was really helpfull


----------

